# Another site for the bookmark list



## Warren_Paul (Nov 7, 2012)

Springs's post prompted me to jump on the bandwagon with having my own website. 

 I've had a blog for awhile now, but never really gave it the attention I should have, but this week I decided to take my turn at reviewing anime, shows, books - whatever I felt like, while also using it to promote my own writing. 

So I rebuilt my blog from the grounds up, gave it a fresh new look and new content. I opted to go with blogger, instead of a proper website, since the blog system does exactly what I need anyway.


Without further ado, here is the link to the new and shiny, Unfathomable Writings


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks good wp,  very crisp and professional.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 7, 2012)

Just had a quick look. Anime isn't my thing so I can't comment on that, but from a layout perspective I think it's very good. It's easy to navigate, the colours complement one another (that might sound a bit dull but it's critical) and if I were into anime I'd probably check it out pretty often.

Reminds me, slacker that I am, that I need to change the background and add a Categories section on my own blog.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks, although I can't take all the credit for the design, it's using a pre-made theme courtesy of SoraTemplates. Taking exception to the screenshots of course, I added those myself.

Quite proud of how the reviews are turning out so far - all by my own hand. Will have to add more, and not just anime either. Books and TV shows are still to come. I just wanted to get something up there so that the site had content worth visiting for.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great site, Warren! Very easy on the eye and beautiful. Only two little issues: the "About" link on the home page goes to your old blog (which doesn't exist), yet the same link in your menu goes to the right place.  Also, perhaps you could make it clear that the "Book" link is to _your _books. I didn't know if they were just books you'd reviewed... until I remembered the name of your novel and saw it listed (I can be VERY dense, though!). Maybe say "My Books" instead, if it doesn't put the menu too far right into your picture...? 

Great work! (And I *am* an anime fan, particularly of Miyazaki's work.)


----------



## Warren_Paul (Nov 7, 2012)

Leisha said:


> Great site, Warren! Very easy on the eye and beautiful. Only two little issues: the "About" link on the home page goes to your old blog (which doesn't exist), yet the same link in your menu goes to the right place.  Also, perhaps you could make it clear that the "Book" link is to _your _books. I didn't know if they were just books you'd reviewed... until I remembered the name of your novel and saw it listed (I can be VERY dense, though!). Maybe say "My Books" instead, if it doesn't put the menu too far right into your picture...?
> 
> Great work! (And I *am* an anime fan, particularly of Miyazaki's work.)



Thanks Leisha. That is strange though with the about link. Both seem to work fine for me and point to the correct page. I'm not sure how you ended up somewhere else. 

EDIT: Wait, nevermind. I found what you were talking about. The profile pic was pointing in the wrong direction. fixed.

Yay, kindred spirit. Miyazaki is a pretty big name in the anime movie department, although I prefer series over movies I still recognise his talent.


Good idea about the "My Books" will do that.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 7, 2012)

Miyazaki has done some amazing movies... I love Spirited Away, Totoro, Howel's Moving Castle, etc. (still haven't seen Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind - I SO need to!) Then again, I also love some series - I remember loving 3x3 Eyes when I saw it many moons ago, although I can't remember who did that.


And the link goes to "http://dragonholme.blogspot.com/", unlike your main top link, which goes to "http://unfathomablewritings.blogspot.co.nz/p/about.html". 

Edit: Ah, okay! Glad it's now fixed.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Nov 9, 2012)

Started with my branching out into reviewing TV shows. First up is Arrow. Discovered it's a lot harder than reviewing anime, I think.


----------

